# What's it For Contest



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

A shop made ( tool ?? ) for use with lawn and garden tractors to make things easier for an old man. This one is used when doing maintenance on a JD-LA135.

As you can see it is wood, about a foot long and about 4" wide. Dimensions aren't critical but may be unique to your tractor if you decide to make one.

Bragging rights only for correct answer. Sorry. :lmao:

Clues added as necessary.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Only thing that comes to mind is a device to slip over a blade from under the deck that extends beyond the mower deck (the notched portion) for gaining leverage when removing / replacing blades, so you don't have to hold on to a sharp blade at the risk of busting or cutting a knuckle, huh? .


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Looks to wide for a blade. Is it a stand to put under the tractor to hold it up for repairs?


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

tractor beam said:


> Only thing that comes to mind is a device to slip over a blade from under the deck that extends beyond the mower deck (the notched portion) for gaining leverage when removing / replacing blades, so you don't have to hold on to a sharp blade at the risk of busting or cutting a knuckle, huh? .


I can see this really wasn't a challenge for tractor beam.

I've used the 2x4 block that's so popular but found it necessary to hold it in place extending from the discharge chute until the blade binds it while gravity keeps this one in place. With this blade retainer it isn't even necessary for it to extend out of the discharge chute when removing that blade first.

On the second blade ( 2 blade mowers ) the 2x4 is really aggravating to nearly worthless while this design works equally well on my son inlaw's and daughter's 3 blade 48" deck as well as a 2 blade deck.

As you can see it is upside down for the picture and the notched portion is only there so it will multi task for my JD as well as my old Murray. Your construction mileage may vary for your application.

Congratulations Tractor Beam


----------



## jhon (May 9, 2011)

I used a block of wood, but got tired of it slipping and banging my knuckles. I picked up a "blade buster" for 7 bucks delivered a few years back and it works great. I will have to say that yours looks better. 

http://www.greenpartstore.com/Blade-Buster-Lawn-Mower-Blade-Clamp-B1DL100.html


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

jhon said:


> I used a block of wood, but got tired of it slipping and banging my knuckles. I picked up a "blade buster" for 7 bucks delivered a few years back and it works great. I will have to say that yours looks better.
> 
> http://www.greenpartstore.com/Blade-Buster-Lawn-Mower-Blade-Clamp-B1DL100.html


I agree and mine will work just fine until I mistake it for fire wood for my wood stove. :lmao:


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

wjjones said:


> Looks to wide for a blade. Is it a stand to put under the tractor to hold it up for repairs?


I have a better method for holding a tractor up for repairs. I just supposed you had seen it but if not and want to let me know and I'll see if I can find a picture.


----------

